# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Về miền Tây ăn trái cây miệt vườn - Du lịch Miền Tây

## hangnt

Từ lâu, miền Tây Nam bộ đã nổi tiếng là xứ sở xanh tươi, trù phú. Vườn tược ở miền Tây Nam bộ được tập trung thành không gian rộng lớn với những vườn cây trái xanh mướt quanh năm trĩu quả với các loại quả đặc trưng như: sầu riêng, nhãn lồng, bình bát, bồ hòn, me, vú sữa, măng cụt, xoài, chôm chôm... Bên cạnh đó, thiên nhiên nhiệt đới ưu đãi đã tạo nên những đặc điểm văn hóa miệt vườn vô cùng hấp dẫn...






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*



_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền tây click vào du lịch miền tây_

----------


## Mituot

Miền Tây đúng là nổi tiếng với những vườn quả lớn
Hjc thèm cảm giác ăn quả hái tại vườn quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Thích ghê, vườn quả bạt ngàn

----------


## khoan_gieng

Thích ghê
Muốn đi miền Tây của VN 1 lần quá

----------


## hoaban

Bao giờ mình mới có dịp vào đây nhỉ, nhìn thích thật đấy.

----------


## dung89

Thích thế trời ui

----------


## thanhhung

Ăn bưới da xanh ruột hồng của miền tây xong là hết thèm các loại bưởi khác

----------

